# Clip of Bruce Chiu



## Guro Harold (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a clip of Bruce Chiu. It appears that he has a new MA video series.

He used to host the Professor in Orlando, Fl.

[yt]1bkb6OexaMo[/yt]


----------



## TwentyThree (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! I was at one of the camps. It was a beautiful space for a camp.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jul 19, 2008)

i saw the set of videos on ebay. was thinking of picking them up.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Beautiful flow.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 19, 2008)

stickarts said:


> Thanks for sharing! I was at one of the camps. It was a beautiful space for a camp.


That's for sure! It was an gymnastics training center with padded floors which the owners had gotten from Russia from what I recall!

That's were I also met alot of the Conn and W. Mass MA crew too.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that clip


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2008)

Great!


----------



## graywolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice left hand work..Cordially,Howard


----------



## DragonMind (Jul 21, 2008)

Bruce is responsible for starting me on the Arnis path back in 2000, but lost track of him when he left Orlando. Anybody know where he is home-based these days?


----------



## TwentyThree (Jul 22, 2008)

DragonMind said:


> Bruce is responsible for starting me on the Arnis path back in 2000, but lost track of him when he left Orlando. Anybody know where he is home-based these days?



I understand he's in Northern Virginia now?  Arlington?


----------

